# Google will be 20 today



## Berthold (Sep 4, 2018)

My greatest recognition for the company Google.

It has done a great service to humanity with its search engine, map services, Android operating system, and some others.
In particular, the search engine means a significant development of the entire humanity, because people from remote corners of the world such as the deepest valley in the Austrian Alps now has access to a very large knowledge base.

The founders have really earned their billions quite rightly.
My full respect and congratulations.

What Bayer/Monsanto is doing for the human stomach, Google does for the brain.


----------



## troy (Sep 4, 2018)

And be thankful for having the freedom to search freely.... that could end soon


----------



## Berthold (Sep 4, 2018)

I already pay now for searching and navigating. 
I pay by my personal data. But that's not a big problem because I can sell my data many times.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2018)

he means 'censorship'...............


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes, censorship


----------



## Berthold (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes, censorship is a problem of course. But a little bit censorship we need I thing.

There should be somebody who deletes all this fake news, because they cause enormous confusion of human community and lead to irrational decision of the people.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't think 'fake news' should be deleted from the internet in entirety, people should be able to post whatever crap they want (except material that legitimizes violence with explicit images (child porn for example) ), if they can find a server that will host them..then so be it..it's up to others to decide how they want to integrate it in their lives ...but for companies like Facebook, they should have the right to do as they please with content that is placed on their site. I wonder about search engines though...is it the responsibility of google to screen out certain items that are illegal in nature. I know there are companies that provide this filtering for parents and institutions


----------



## Berthold (Sep 6, 2018)

There is an essential difference between wrong facts (fake news) and illegal statements.

Illegal statements are defined by individual subjective laws of different societies. There is no universally valid base to delete such statements.

For fake news we have a general base to validate the information, so they can be deleted if wrong.


----------



## StreetVariety (Sep 6, 2018)

There's almost always something more to any fact... All models of reality are wrong. Pretty much any fact we talk about is fake, and it's only considered as true because the society accepts it so.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2018)

That is fake news. Facts are facts.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2018)

It’s a bit of a tired argument ...unless the fake news is slander or libel or defames someone’s character , there is no precedent in the US for deleting it, because of free speech .. what other countries do isup to them and their limitations they have imposed on speech


----------



## Berthold (Sep 6, 2018)

NYEric said:


> That is fake news. Facts are facts.



No alternate facts? :wink:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2018)

twitter banned Alex Jones today


----------



## StreetVariety (Sep 6, 2018)

NYEric said:


> That is fake news. Facts are facts.


Can you give me an example of a fact that is 100% true please?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2018)

StreetVariety said:


> Can you give me an example of a fact that is 100% true please?



100% true fact: Eric is a true orchid hobbyist ....................or IS HE ????????


----------



## Berthold (Sep 7, 2018)

StreetVariety said:


> Can you give me an example of a fact that is 100% true please?



Yes, Darwin's theory of evolution is a true fact. 
Creationism is fake news.

Another true fact: Armstrong stepped on the moon. I saw it myself around midnight on my black and white TV


----------



## orchid527 (Sep 7, 2018)

In my view there are too many gray areas to lump most things as either fact or fake, especially since most of the information we get today has not been vetted by expert review. I sense that much of what we read and hear has been spun to fit a preconceived point of view. I've seen too many examples where brief excerpts of talks are used as examples to support a point of view that is opposite of the message of the talk in its entirety. Additionally, there is the matter of perspective and of the labels used. The classic example would be labeling someone as being terrorist or freedom fighter. Also, since most of us live in capitalistic societies, we must accept that much of the "information" blasted our direction is solely intended to influence our spending patterns.

Even in the area of science, "facts" and "truth" depend on which studies you believe. Is vitamin E good for you, or does it increase the risk of lung cancer by increasing cell permeability? How about the belief in the 50s and 60s that hydrogenated oils were better for you than butter? Can anyone have confidence in the ever changing opinions regarding the safety of coconut oil? How about the evolution of our views towards sugar and artificial sweeteners. First, sugar was bad and then the artificial sweeteners were bad and now both are regarded as bad. There must be thousands of examples of how "facts" and "truth" evolve over time as we improve our methods of investigation, but we must accept that this process will continue. The scientists of the future will surely be amused at what we presently accept as "fact" and "truth". 

Mike


----------



## Berthold (Sep 7, 2018)

orchid527 said:


> In my view there are too many gray areas to lump most things as either fact or fake, especially since most of the information we get today has not been vetted by expert review. I sense that much of what we read and hear has been spun to fit a preconceived point of view. I've seen too many examples where brief excerpts of talks are used as examples to support a point of view that is opposite of the message of the talk in its entirety. Additionally, there is the matter of perspective and of the labels used. The classic example would be labeling someone as being terrorist or freedom fighter. Also, since most of us live in capitalistic societies, we must accept that much of the "information" blasted our direction is solely intended to influence our spending patterns.
> 
> Even in the area of science, "facts" and "truth" depend on which studies you believe. Is vitamin E good for you, or does it increase the risk of lung cancer by increasing cell permeability? How about the belief in the 50s and 60s that hydrogenated oils were better for you than butter? Can anyone have confidence in the ever changing opinions regarding the safety of coconut oil? How about the evolution of our views towards sugar and artificial sweeteners. First, sugar was bad and then the artificial sweeteners were bad and now both are regarded as bad. There must be thousands of examples of how "facts" and "truth" evolve over time as we improve our methods of investigation, but we must accept that this process will continue. The scientists of the future will surely be amused at what we presently accept as "fact" and "truth".
> 
> Mike



There is a big difference between facts which are mostly true and valuation of the facts for human benefit, which of course is subjective and can be quiet different from individual to individual.

So valuation is subject of discussion, dispute and conflict, but the fact should not be.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 8, 2018)

There are 100 mm in a centimeter. Fact
News agencies now promulgate twisted information to support the agenda of the super rich owner. Fact
In the past, in our capitalistic society, news services gained market share and income by ensuring the information they presented was completely truthful, and those who lied to make a false story would fall on their sword in shame. Fact
Huge corporations only worship the dollar and will pay &lsquo;credible sources&rsquo; to say something is not unsafe so that people will give up their money. Fact
Some orchids are pretty. Fact 
Some orchids smell nice. Fact
Charles keeps forgetting to send eric those pterostylis. Fact (sorry)
Charles is very happy that it is raining over oxford pa because now the weekend task at work tomorrow will be very quick and painless. Fact 
The moon is made of cheese. Unfact 
Have a nice day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (Sep 8, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> 1:There are 100 mm in a centimeter. Fact
> .
> 2:Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1: alternate fact

2: alternate fact (send from my bathroom)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 8, 2018)

ohh, Aristotle would be so proud of our civilization today (NOT)


----------



## Berthold (Sep 9, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> ohh, Aristotle would be so proud of our civilization today ..



Yes, Google found out that Aristoteles is a smart guy.

His statements about money, which hit nearly two and a half millennia ago, are still respectable: money makes the most diverse goods commensurable, thus establishing equality between them. 'How many pairs of shoes are the same as a house or a certain amount of food?' The money is like a lube to trade. It ensures that what you do not need today can be acquired later. The interest in turn is the money that makes the money.

That is a true fact, 2500 years ago and today.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 9, 2018)

Berthold said:


> Yes, Google found out that Aristoteles is a smart guy.
> 
> His statements about money, which hit nearly two and a half millennia ago, are still respectable: money makes the most diverse goods commensurable, thus establishing equality between them. 'How many pairs of shoes are the same as a house or a certain amount of food?' The money is like a lube to trade. It ensures that what you do not need today can be acquired later. The interest in turn is the money that makes the money.
> 
> That is a true fact, 2500 years ago and today.



and the rambling begins...........


----------



## Berthold (Sep 9, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> and the rambling begins...........



Yes, You mentioned Aristoteles who has nothing to do with the thread topics and I had to start research immediately who he is to check Your post for fake news.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 9, 2018)

Berthold said:


> Yes, You mentioned Aristoteles who has nothing to do with the thread topics and I had to start research immediately who he is to check Your post for fake news.



It's okay...the mention of Aristotle was American/English based humor, we often reference dead people to make a point about how annoyed they would be today ...Artistotle, being the father of western philosophy, which until the point of the rise of the scientific method, used incredibly convoluted logic arguments to explain matters in our society...well, my point of mentioning Aristotle was to imply that your simple and vague responses to charles was counter to that discipline


----------



## Berthold (Sep 10, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> It's okay...the mention of Aristotle was American/English based humor,



Oh, is there an American humor really? 
English humor I know best from the actual Brexit discussion.

Sorry to administration, that is to much political what is banned in this forum.

Sokrates had some humor but he was killed for that by people without humor.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 10, 2018)

Berthold said:


> Oh, is there an American humor really?
> English humor I know best from the actual Brexit discussion.
> 
> Sorry to administration, that is to much political what is banned in this forum.
> ...



People in the US/UK often say "He would be rolling in his grave ....."


----------

